# Hammock/Bed Tutorials?



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

I just got a sewing machine. Yay. I haven't used one in quite a long while though. lol

I would love if someone knew of any sites with patterns/tutorials for for hammocks and beds and such.

My girls have this pyramid shaped hanging bed that they LOVE but it is pretty beat up and they chewed a huge peek hole out the side lol. So I was thinking of making them a hanging cube with a few holes. & i would love one of those honeycomb type hammocks!

yet i haven't a clue where to start lol


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

I made a page on squidoo.com about homemade accessories for rats that you could check out here: http://www.squidoo.com/homemade-rat-cages-and-toys . There aren't step by step instructions for everything, but there are basic instructions and some links to other pages with very clear instructions. I have a link to someone else's instructions for how to sew a cube on my page, but here it is again: http://www.bruxnboggle.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=16&p=17450 

Honeycomb hammocks are actually a lot easier to make then they look. Essentially you just sew 4 separate square hammocks of different sizes, and then sew the corners of the largest square to the sides of the medium square; and sew the corners of the medium square to the sides of the smallest square. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

wow thank you so much. You are a genius! You have alot of really neat ideas I have never even thought of or seen before.

Thanks again


----------

